

Predator Drones being used domestically against Americans - ck2
http://www.ktla.com/news/landing/la-na-drone-arrest-20111211,0,5744305,full.story

======
mindcrime
So, who wants to work on a project to build an open-source drone that can
shoot one of these things down? I mean, seriously, if the government can have
this technology, then We The People should be able to arm ourselves with
counter-measures, no?

